# new 2 month old hedgie



## -TF- (Dec 30, 2008)

hey all, im new here at hhc but ive probably read like 75% of all the threads in these forums  but i just need 1 question answered before i take home my new little pet

I have everything i need to keep a happy hedgie except food, I had bought browns zoo or what ever its name is but i heard it was terrible, I just was wondering if anyone can link me a good cat food or something I can buy from petsmart I live right next to one and I think it'd be best

thanks in advance


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

At the top of this (the diet and nutrition section) forum there are stickies you should read. You will find everything you need there.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, Brown's is useless.

Petsmart carries:

Royal Canin 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750357
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750361
The indoor cat formula and lite formula both have low fat.

Blue Spa Select
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750361

I also saw they had Blue Buffalo, which is a good brand, but I didn't see a light or indoor formula, so I didn't link it.


----------



## -TF- (Dec 30, 2008)

im on a bit of a budget and on that dry food list it said these 2 were recommended

mature 27 indoor-
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750347

skin care 30-
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750341

those would be fine?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Gnarly, Spa Select is made by Blue Buffalo. :lol: 



-TF-, I would say if you could get two different brands at least, that would be best. There isn't much benefit in getting two that are only slightly different.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wellness Indoor Cat Formula (I dont know the exact name but something like that) is really good...I got mine at petsmart and it was about $10.50 I think.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

I just got Wellness Healthy Weight from Petco and Spa Select from Petsmart. I am still transitioning him over to the new food but he seems to really like it. I was also feeding mine Brown's Hedgehog food before I found out how bad it was. I got the smallest size of each kind of food (3 or 4 lbs.) and each was about $10.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: And I'm sure it's labeled right in front of my eyes, and I've missed it forever.



LizardGirl said:


> Gnarly, Spa Select is made by Blue Buffalo. :lol:
> 
> -TF-, I would say if you could get two different brands at least, that would be best. There isn't much benefit in getting two that are only slightly different.


----------



## -TF- (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks guys for the info, but the breeder I bought lil miss hissyfit from sells his own blend of food, gave me a months supply for free when i picked her up.


----------

